# umount non smonta i cd

## akx

ho un problema singolare, non riesco più a smontare i cd-dvd, mi spiego quando provo a dare (da root) 

```

# umount /mnt/cdrom

umount: /mnt/cdrom: device is busy

umount: /mnt/cdrom: device is busy

# umount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

umount: /mnt/cdrom: device is busy

umount: /mnt/cdrom: device is busy

```

vedete i risultati, se il topic è OT ditemelo che modifico il titolo

----------

## X-Drum

devi prima chiudere tutti i files/programmi che tengono

occupata quella risorsa per poterla smontare.

E' ovvio che ti dia quel problema,

il programma lsof è molto utile a questo

scopo nel caso tu non riesca a capire cosa stia bloccando

quella periferica..

----------

## akx

mi esce che konqueror mi occupa la periferica, anche se provo a montarla e smontarla subito senza fare altro mi dà lo stesso errore

```

# lsof /mnt/cdrom

COMMAND    PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME

konqueror 9541  akx  128r   DIR   22,0 2048 1792 /mnt/cdrom

```

non ho konqueror aperto!

----------

## X-Drum

 *akx wrote:*   

> mi esce che konqueror mi occupa la periferica, anche se provo a montarla e smontarla subito senza fare altro mi dà lo stesso errore
> 
> ```
> 
> # lsof /mnt/cdrom
> ...

 

perfetto, almeno adesso sappiamo chi occupa la risorsa,

se non hai nessuna finestra del filemanager aperta (konq.)

magari è colpa di un bug, che versione di kde usi?

ad ogni modo prova a killare quel processo (kill numero-PID)

dovresti essere in grado di smontare il volume.

----------

## akx

kde-3.4 ma il problema mi è sorto da un paio di giorni prima smontavo senza problemi la periferica...comunque se vado sopra l'icona del cd room sul desktop--->tasto destro--->smonta mi esce una maschera con su scritto di controllare che il disco sia inserito correttamente  :Shocked:  ...e un'altra cosa, ho 2 icone sul Desktop per il cd/dvd-room non vorrei che fosse questo il problema!

[modifica]ho provato a fare

```

# kill 9542-PID

-bash: kill: 9542-PID: arguments must be process or job IDs

```

ma nulla da fare devo per forza riavviare il pc se voglio togliere quel maledetto cd/dvd[/modifica]

----------

## u238

sarebbe

```

kill 9542

```

senza "-PID" ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *u238 wrote:*   

> sarebbe
> 
> ```
> 
> kill 9542
> ...

 

si infatti, ho scritto kill numero-PID per cercare di essere il piu' esplicito possibile

ma forse dovevo solo scrivergli kill PID :PPP

a quanto pare nn mi ha capito:roll:

----------

## akx

si scusa ma li avevo provati entrambi con pid e senza pid e visto che senza pid non fungeva....credevo di aver capito male , comunque:

```

# kill 9542

-bash: kill: (9542) - No such process

```

----------

## u238

ma non era 9541??  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akx

 *u238 wrote:*   

> ma non era 9541?? 

 

ecco ...con 38,2 di febbre non lo si dovrebbe manco accendere il pc! si era 9541, quindi con kill riesco a far espellere il cd...ma è una soluzione?

----------

## u238

se è una soluzione nn lo so... probabilmente è un bug di kde... hai l'ultimissima versione? 3.4.2? ..nn saprei.. a me nn è mai capitato!

----------

